# Solved: Computer keeps shutting off... civilization IV



## arsic (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey all. I got a decent pc (copy pasted vista description. If it is really necessary, I will give full desc). Have played Crysis , all went well, ...

So now I'm back to playing Civ IV... had played it a couple weeks ago, had finals, had to drop it for a while, am ready to pwn other civs again... only now my computer shuts off every couple of dozen minutes ingame! no warning, no error msgs, wtf! Tried reinstalling, repatching, etc

This leads me to believe that my pc may be over heating (which never happened before... and why would it start to happen with CivIV and not crysis, a MUCH more demanding game...). Is this true? Is my pc overheating? If so, why now? AHHH! how do I check to isolate the cause of the crashes? (specifically, how do I check if it is in fact overheating the direct cause?)

Thanks for all your help all yall

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz 
Memory (RAM) 2.50 GB
Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 
Gaming graphics 1012 MB Total available graphics memory 
Primary hard disk 30GB Free (134GB Total)



EDIT:::: I just realized my signature has the full description of my pc's hardware. sweet.


----------



## The General (May 11, 2008)

Hm...If it just shuts off with no error...

The next time it shuts off, quickly turn it on and go to your BIOS. Look at the processor temp.

It could also be a driver issue or a Vista issue.

I see you have two 7600's. Try disabling SLI and see if that fixes it. Also, look at the nTune performance monitor - do you see abnormally high temperatures for your GPUs or CPUs during Civ IV?


----------



## arsic (Apr 14, 2006)

so i removed SLI....

15 mins, crash.

Hurried into BIOS, CPU at 96 (that's a bit excessive, no?) 
Board at 44
MCP at 73

As I was booting back into vista, my computer shut off immediately again. THAT certainly did NOT happen before, either. It really must be overheating to have that kinda reaction, no?

Never had this problem before
I wonder if it has anything to do with dust buildup?
Could it really have clogged it up so bad?
Any other recommendations?


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well im not sure if im Authorized to say this so do it under your own terms, take off the case cover, and you'll see the processor under a fan, take off that fan, and there should be a metal heat sink, if that has dust, get out the vacuum and use the hose carefully


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

but i would do it, before you fry your system
i had the same problem i didn't think about it overheating, it would freeze for no reason, i went to bios and mine was around 150 celcius so i vacuumed it out, it was caked with dust, preventing air flow, canned air will also work just as well


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

try running it in compatiblity mode
right click the game icon, and select the compatiblity mode
(i don't have vista in front of me now, so this might be wrong)
select windows xp and try that, if that doesn't work
download speed fan and try to overclock your fans so your cpu runs cooler


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

its very possible its a thermal overheat, the same thing happens to my system while playing oblivion... what types of fans do you have in the case? if none... buy some! i had no idea what had happened as it was a new computer for me, so i booted it up again, and yup it failed to boot, just shut of instantly so its certainly an overheating problem, try the above and if it doesn't work get another fan working surely with enough cooling it should be alright


----------



## arsic (Apr 14, 2006)

So overheating was the problem... caused by dust.

Vaccumed the fan a bit, played for an hour, no crashes. I'mma take my pc to work next week so I can use the high pressured air we have to clean it out thoroughly. thanks for your help guys! Now if only my other post could garner so much attention... hehe. Thanks again!

Nick


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well don't over do it, don't want do pull once of the chips off, a casual home vacuum should do just fine or a can of air, as long as the heat sink is clean it should never overheat, well other than over clocking your processor, which should never be done.


----------



## The General (May 11, 2008)

I bring mine to my old job all the time and use their air compressor. It works well for all 5 fans in my case (2 80mm on back [sharkoons], 1 big fan on the side, a big fan for my CPU, and a smaller fan for my 8800GT).

Just remember to keep your fans clear of dust


----------



## arsic (Apr 14, 2006)

Ya I can't believe it was just that. I shouldn't have bothered all yall with it. Thanks again folks, peace


----------



## superbeast5 (Jun 17, 2007)

its a good thing you did i would rather waste 30 minutes of my time then have somone fry there computer.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

thats the one thing i forgot to do! i had never cleaned out the heat sink! took some time after i accidentally took the whole processor out with the fan and sink.... but all cleaned and it works like a charm, removed a few existing problems too, thanks for that guys


----------

